# where (or what) can I find thin tires for RRR front wheels ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I bought some RRR wheels a few weeks ago. After fine tuning and the addtion of a brass pan, it runs quite well.

The only issue is the front tires, they are too thick, so the guide pin can't go enough deep in the slot. So I need thinner front tires, to keep the great look but improve the handling specs.

I know RRR sells low profile tires for his wheels, but he doesn't ship items to France...So I ask the question, perhaps someone knows another shop where I can find that, or have a good idea for a replacement thing, making the same job that RRR low profile tires...

thank you a lot, 

dimitri


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dimitri,

The RRR low-profile tires will reduce the diameter from 0.40 inches to 0.38 inches. Is a 0.02 inch (0.51 mm) reduction in diameter going to be enough to help the handling? You could sand a stock pair of T-Jet front tires to .38 and try them before you go this route. 

I know you are running the chassis with a brass pan underneath so you are limited on how far you can drop the chassis and have the pan clear the rails. Fray front ends seem to run 0.35 diameter. 

Maybe you could find a longer guide pin. I'll do a littel searching as I remember one or more guys offering long guide pins. 

If you decide you really want the RRR low profiles, I can add them to a future RRR order and send them on to you.

Russ


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the help 

I don't know if the low profiles RRR tires will make an improvement. On the photos of RRR website, they seems significantly thinner ?

Tommorow I'll make photos of track profile, to show you the pin in the slot with the RRR wheels. Seems quite high for me, so the car go straight in corners instead of sliding.

On another car with magnatraction wheels and thin orings, so the guide pin is deeper (without touching the bottom of slot), the car de-slot less often. The brass pan doesn't touch (too much...) the track. But it's ugly. 


Sanding the standard RRR front tires seems a little hazardous, because I don't have a tool for that. 

To true the tires, I simply use some sandpaper, directly on the race track. But to make an heavy sanding, I'm afraid I'll risk to damage the chassis...

I could replace the tires...but for what ? I don't know tires compatibles with RRR wheels...

So the longer guide pin seems the way to go ? Actually I'm using stock JL pins. 

In a case of in another, I'll have to pay another time  the only thing important is that I want to keep the goodlooking aspect. (it 's why I thought about the low profile tires).


EDIt : by the way, the car runs quite good : 

[ame]http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l8/slotdem/?action=view&current=DSCF0478.flv[/ame]


but I'm sure it could be just a little more competitive (handling = less time passed in corners, retarded braking)


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

O rings!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Great video. That's about the speed I like to run. If everyone has the same setup, it would require a light touch with the controller to win.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> O rings!!!


Works for AFX fronts and others as well. Plus they were cheaper.  rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Works for AFX fronts and others as well. Plus they were cheaper.  rr


Tyco, afx, lifelike, xtraction, rokar, amrac an a few more im sure im missing.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for your answer. Where can I find this orings ? You speak about those things I can find in a hardware store ? The RRR wheels has a diameter slightly inferior to front afx ones too. And I'm afraid they will not be as good looking as the stock RRR tires.




> Great video. That's about the speed I like to run. If everyone has the same setup, it would require a light touch with the controller to win


thank you, I have a friend here in France who is in the same spirit also. He doesn't like over tuned and prepared cars (lot of hopup parts, etc...) because on a race the setup become a too important factor to win. 


the cars are stock, except wheels and brass pan. Preparing 5 cars at once (4 race cars + a replacement car), they run with quite homogeneous manner.

JL tjets are prepared everytime the same : polishing the gears (toothpaste), tuning the brushes and pickup shoes, looking after hard point in the crown-pinion assembly, looking for balance in the pinion-3rd gear assembly axle. Oil the gears, the wheels axles and arm axle, add rear silicon tires, and that's all.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's some photos of the guide pin position in the slot.

With RRR front stock tires (the guide pin comes about half of the deep of the slot)












With a lower frontend (magnatraction) + (sort of) orings (deeper, above 1mm from the deep)











The guide is too high with RRR front tires...so the car is quite impredictable in cornes (sometimes slides, sometimes go straight off the track), especially on my tyco plastic track.

the second setup works really fine, but it's quite ugly. 

The idea is to conserve the RRR look but with some better guide pin function...



thank you


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lower your pin? 
How about a VERY thin shim between pin and chassis?
I would start with a tiny piece of lexan plastic from a HW package or similar.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Orings can be bought at a hardware store in the plumbing section


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Are you sure it's the length of the pin causing the cars' irradic behavior?
I have found that most RRR wheels run like they're square.  With RRRs on my cars they tend to wobble and hop, but the wheels do look good. If you must run RRRs than I to would suggest O-rings. Just take a wheel to your local hardware store and find the ones that fit.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

joez870 said:


> Lower your pin?
> How about a VERY thin shim between pin and chassis?
> I would start with a tiny piece of lexan plastic from a HW package or similar.



your idea is very good, but there 'is a problem : the brasspan. When you mount it, it is placed against the pin guide assembly. So if you lower the guidepin assembly, the brasspan will be lower too...what can cause some troubles, especially on my plastic tyco track.


@GoodwrenchIntim : yes it's what I thought. I'll go to shop this afternoon.


@win43 : you're right, the rrr tires aren't true at all. But once you sanded them, it 's OK. the car runs fine, not jumping or things like that. But when I enter a little hard in corner, the car just go straight and "de-slot" (I don't know if it 's the good word in english...)


thank you !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

RRR does sell extra long pins. I just got a bunch. They are inexpensive @ 5 for $2.50. I believe this will be the easiest solution to your problem. As for the low profile tires, they may help your situation, or may bring the brass pan too close to the track. If you are buying the RRR wheels locally, I would suggest the seller carry the pins too. The price is right, and replacements are always good to have around..


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Perfect, I didn't know that RRR is selling extra long pins guides. Could you tell me how long they are (in millimeters if possible...  ) ? 

The only problem is RRR is not shipping to france...so I bought my RRR wheels in Jag hobbies shop (there is NO H0 slot shops in france...), but they dont sell that extra long pins.

I'll see that with resinmonger I think ! 

thank you

dimitri


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The pin is 5.20 mm from the tip to the bottom of the mount.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot (what a precise measure !  ) 

In the mean time, I had another idea : making my one guide pin. I 've got some steel hard wire, and a lot of JL pins spares. If I achieve something interesting, I'll post the result


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried to make a metal guide pin, it works but I don't think it will be reliable...I'll go on a combined order with Resinmonger, for the 2.50 RRR long pins. We'll see


----------

